# Is there a rechargeable solution equivalent to 3 LR44 batteries?



## NAW (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi guys,

I have a small keychain light that I had just tricked out with 3 5MM LEDs & it runs off of 3 LR44 coin cell batteries. 

Is there any rechargeable solution that is like or even better than 3 LR44?

-thanks


----------



## Perfectionist (Apr 28, 2007)

I have a KeyMate ..... would love to know too !!


----------



## NAW (Apr 29, 2007)

I wonder if a RCR2 (rechargeable CR2) would work? I never seen one in person but they look to be the same size. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## chevrofreak (Apr 29, 2007)

the LR44's aren't capable of providing enough current under load to overdrive the LED's, but a Li-Ion cell probably is, unless the light uses a resistor to drop voltage


----------



## NAW (Apr 29, 2007)

chevrofreak said:


> the LR44's aren't capable of providing enough current under load to overdrive the LED's, but a Li-Ion cell probably is,


 
Hi chevro,

do you know of any battery(ies) that is the same size as 3 LR44s in series?


----------



## chevrofreak (Apr 29, 2007)

the closest I can think of is the 10180 that Modamag is using in his new "Drake"


----------

